# vaxcare/immunizations



## tmcquegge (Oct 29, 2014)

I need some help.  Our office is now having a company called vaxcare bill for immunizations. We are still giving all the immunizations.  My worry question problem is they bill the vaccinations themself's under there physicians name/tax id number with our location.  Is that legal?  I'm having a hard time wrapping my head around this.  Any help would be appreciated.  Thank you.


----------



## krisw7067 (Oct 29, 2014)

Is vaxcare docs under your company with same tax ID??


----------



## tmcquegge (Oct 30, 2014)

No they bill under there Docs name with his tax id number but use our place of service.  Thats why i'm freaking out


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 30, 2014)

Do your docs give the immunizations?  Or do their docs come to your office and administer the vaccine.  In other words whose personnel in your office is performing the service, and whose personnel is in your office when the service is performed?


----------



## tmcquegge (Oct 30, 2014)

We are ordering and giving the vaccinations.  No one from their office works here they only do the billing, they own the vaccinations.


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 30, 2014)

Then they cannot bill the admin under their docs, only the serum can be billed under their NPI, unless you are paying them for the serum.


----------



## tmcquegge (Oct 30, 2014)

no its their serum.  So i'm not sure how this is working....


----------



## tmcquegge (Oct 30, 2014)

I'm needing to find somewhere to show to the higher up's about the issue's i'm having and the rule to back me up.  Any help again appreciated.  Thank you.


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 30, 2014)

your providers are billing for the admin, but you do not buy the drug... the only other way to do this is for you to bill the serum with a $0 charge and they can bill the serum as a vendor which is billed different from office charges.  What is the advantage to them to bill all of your charges.  I do not completely understand the arrangement but I absolutely know they cannot bill the admin charges under theri provider NPI if that provider did not administer the drug, was not on site and is not your employee.  You can look under billing provider issues, and look under billing drug charges.  you should be able to find what you need.


----------



## tmcquegge (Oct 31, 2014)

Thank you so much.  I appreciate it.


----------

